

OK to submit links to WSJ.com? - nradov

I was going to submit a link to a Wall Street Journal article on startup CEOs. However, WSJ.com is a paid site. Is it considered acceptable here to submit pay site links? I didn't see anything about it in the guidelines.<p>For the record, here is the link to the article "The Other Tech CEOs Find It's Not Easy To Keep the Faith":<p><a href="http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119741476977621971.html?mod=rss_2007_Top_Small_Workplaces&#38;mod=hpp_us_entrepreneur" rel="nofollow">http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119741476977621971.html?mod=...</a>
======
rms
That link worked for me and I am not logged into the WSJ. Generally I would
say if you want to submit a pay site, go ahead and submit it, and paste the
content here as a comment. Or copy the content to Scribd and submit the Scribd
link here.

~~~
nradov
Ahem, surely you're not suggesting that people violate copyright by posting
copies of complete articles here?

~~~
rms
I'm not afraid of the Copyright Police.

------
nreece
Worked for me too, without the need to register/login.

